# Barbara Palvin Is SEXIER Than Adriana Lima



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

JFL @ THIS COPE

Lima >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Palvin

10000000x :datalol:


















The only phags who think Palvin mogs Lima are low prenatal T and low-T phags who get eye area mogged by her, or coping retards who say "But lima is thity eigh ears oldi!"


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

adriana is on a whole other level, i don't know what type of bullshit you're on tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1958 (Oct 29, 2019)

The white one looks hotter imo tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> adriana is on a whole other level, i don't know what type of bullshit you're on tbh



Don't read the headline only


WawelDragon1683 said:


> The white one looks hotter imo tbh.



Shit skin white worship hindu cope


----------



## Deleted member 1958 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> hindu


???


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Don't read the headline only
> 
> 
> Shit skin white worship hindu cope


adriana is 38 years old and she's on the same level of palvin right now.

i wonder what will become of palvin when she nears 40 






one of her recent pictures btw


----------



## Bullpill (Oct 29, 2019)

Yes.


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Oct 29, 2019)

palvin is from my country and i never understood the hype about her. shes would blend in when i walk around high-end places


----------



## needsolution (Oct 29, 2019)

WawelDragon1683 said:


> ???


If u like white then automatically u r curry jfl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> adriana is 38 years old and she's on the same level of palvin right now.
> 
> i wonder what will become of palvin when she nears 40
> 
> ...



Even at 38 she still mogs palvin when she isn't bloated, that medial canthus was designed by Michelangelo and DaVinci themselves


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 29, 2019)

lima has masuline features
while barbara is cute and girly
barbara is 6 psl at best
and lima is 8 psl
unfrauded lima is 3 psl


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Even at 38 she still mogs palvin when she isn't bloated, that medial canthus was designed by Michelangelo and DaVinci themselves


welcome to the darkside, my friend


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Oct 29, 2019)

Damn Lima me


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Oct 29, 2019)

Lima is past prime, why do some people pretend she's still the same 21 year old goddess? She's past-prime, age has caught up to her, the same for Palvin, both are in the past now, the future is now, old man


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> lima has masuline features
> while barbara is cute and girly
> barbara is 6 psl at best
> and lima is 8 psl
> unfrauded lima is 3 psl


she still looks good in that picture..lol

want to play the bad pictures game?


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Dante1 said:


> lima has masuline features
> while barbara is cute and girly
> barbara is 6 psl at best
> and lima is 8 psl
> unfrauded lima is 3 psl



Masculine eye area in women is ideal, "Big, cute eyes" is a fucking big cope. Compact orbitals is ideal no matter the sex. The only feminine features that a woman should have are:

Nose
Lips
Chin

Everything else should be more masculine than feminine


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Oct 29, 2019)

WannaBeA6 said:


> Lima is past prime


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Oct 29, 2019)

True. Prime Adriana Lima only gets mogged by Kate Li


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

lima> palvin even without correcting for age

prime lima, however, would make palvin utterly invisible


Tyrionlannistercel said:


> True. Prime Adriana Lima only gets mogged by Kate Li


nah prime lima mogs her


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> True. Prime Adriana Lima only gets mogged by Kate Li



I'm still in doubt if Kate Li mogs prime Lima tbh, it's possible, at least aesthetically wise, in terms of sexual appeal, definitely not


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 29, 2019)

they both get mogged by them


----------



## Zygos4Life (Oct 29, 2019)

Both make my dick hard so idc


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> they both get mogged by them
> View attachment 150127



Those rounded eyes and that philtrum ain't mogging no one, bro


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Those rounded eyes and that philtrum ain't mogging no one, bro













she does mog though


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> she does mog though



I was talking about the other girl, Kate Li is the only one on Lima's level


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I was talking about the other girl, Kate Li is the only one on Lima's level


kate li on lima's level

LMAOOOOOOOOOOO

i thought i bought you to lima's side bro


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

6ft1 said:


> they both get mogged by them


----------



## currymax (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

currymax said:


>


recessed maxilla


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> kate li on lima's level
> 
> LMAOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> i thought i bought you to lima's side bro



I still think Lima is the best, but you can't deny Kate is the only one who any chance of dethroning Lima, there is no other


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Oct 29, 2019)

xit said:


>


----------



## john_cope (Oct 29, 2019)

no


MrGlutton said:


> adriana is on a whole other level, i don't know what type of bullshit you're on tbh


 shes not


----------



## currymax (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## john_cope (Oct 29, 2019)

adriana lima is plastic
barbara palvin is a hungarian alien
would not bang


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> I still think Lima is the best, but you can't deny Kate is the only one who any chance of dethroning Lima, there is no other


i'm not impressed by Kate Li, she doesn't look stunning.






those two little pictures on her look good simply because of camera/lens manipulation. she has absolutely no unique features, her harmony in her REAL pictures doesn't even suit her face at all


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

john_cope said:


> adriana lima is plastic


----------



## john_cope (Oct 29, 2019)

xit said:


>


look at her lips.


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

john_cope said:


> look at her lips.


yeah, theyve been like that since she was a jb idiot


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 29, 2019)

wtf is this thread even on about it’s literally just personal preference at the higher levels


----------



## MrGlutton (Oct 29, 2019)

xit said:


> yeah, theyve been like that since she was a jb idiot


my god...

best looking female i've ever seen tbh


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Petsmart said:


> wtf is this thread even on about it’s literally just personal preference at the higher levels



STOP THIS COPE!

Just because you only know the superficial details of what makes someone aesthetically beautiful it doesn't mean there aren't minor details that add up someone's beauty. Attractiveness on that level is subjective, Beauty IS NOT.


Petsmart said:


> wtf is this thread even on about it’s literally just personal preference at the higher levels



That's like saying a perfectly symmetrical house is as pretty as a house that is completely similar but with one window out of place, this may not change at all your personal experience with the house, but the symmetrical one is still more aesthetically


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> STOP THIS COPE!
> 
> Just because you only know the superficial details of what makes someone aesthetically beautiful it doesn't mean there aren't minor details that add up someone's beauty. Attractiveness on that level is subjective, Beauty IS NOT.


hes low iq


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> i'm not impressed by Kate Li, she doesn't look stunning.
> 
> View attachment 150160
> 
> ...



Shit pic though, but lima eye mogs her, so that makes clear that Lima is still the best.


----------



## Petsmart (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> STOP THIS COPE!
> 
> Just because you only know the superficial details of what makes someone aesthetically beautiful it doesn't mean there aren't minor details that add up someone's beauty. Attractiveness on that level is subjective, Beauty IS NOT.
> 
> ...


im reaction farming thx


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Shit pic though, but lima eye mogs her, so that makes clear that Lima is still the best.


also her lower third is too eastern european (short chin) and her jaw is too wide


----------



## Gunna (Oct 29, 2019)

My Stacy is better than ur Stacy


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

xit said:


> also her lower third is too eastern european (short chin) and her jaw is too wide



The jaw looks fine to me, the problem with her chin is that it's squared, if it were rounded (following the jawline to increase in chin height) it would look much better


----------



## Lux (Oct 29, 2019)

On the subject of victoria's secret angels, prime Sara is better looking than both of them.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> On the subject of victoria's secret angels, prime Sara is better looking than both of them.
> View attachment 150196
> View attachment 150197
> View attachment 150198
> ...



gl, but no



Spoiler


----------



## xit (Oct 29, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> On the subject of victoria's secret angels, prime Sara is better looking than both of them.
> View attachment 150196
> View attachment 150197
> View attachment 150198
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 29, 2019)

MrGlutton said:


> she still looks good in that picture..lol
> 
> want to play the bad pictures game?
> 
> View attachment 150105


looks hot


----------



## Deleted member 2227 (Oct 29, 2019)

Bronze8 said:


> On the subject of victoria's secret angels, prime Sara is better looking than both of them.
> View attachment 150196
> View attachment 150197
> View attachment 150198
> ...



Looks like him








MrGlutton said:


> i'm not impressed by Kate Li, she doesn't look stunning.
> 
> View attachment 150160
> 
> ...



Looks like a low budget feminine version of Jordan Barrett when not bloated.


----------



## Deleted member 3526 (Oct 30, 2019)

john_cope said:


> look at her lips.


she looks ugly here
rat vibes


----------



## john_cope (Oct 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Just because you only know the superficial details of what makes someone aesthetically beautiful it doesn't mean there aren't minor details that add up someone's beauty. Attractiveness on that level is subjective, Beauty IS NOT.


I admit defeat


----------



## FatJattMofo (Oct 30, 2019)

you are retarded if you pick palvin over lima. have fun with an incel son


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 30, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> you are retarded if you pick palvin over lima. have fun with an incel son





Bronze8 said:


> On the subject of victoria's secret angels, prime Sara is better looking than both of them.
> View attachment 150196
> View attachment 150197
> View attachment 150198
> ...


Mogs both lima and palvin for me obviously


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 30, 2019)

OP is a faggot.


----------



## xit (Oct 30, 2019)

Alexanderr said:


> OP is a faggot.


keep crying for him, he mogs you faggot

no one knows a single thread from you

you = irrelevant crying bitch


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Oct 30, 2019)

Well as it is now, I'd agree with the title. But if we're talking primes then I think Lima is my all-time #1 anyway.


----------



## Alexanderr (Oct 30, 2019)

xit said:


> no one knows a single thread from you







This is supposed to be an insult? 


xit said:


> keep crying for him, he mogs you faggot









xit said:


> you = irrelevant crying bitch


Keep crying for me you cunt. OP is a faggot and you are as well.


----------



## xit (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 30, 2019)

AutisticBeaner said:


> Well as it is now, I'd agree with the title. But if we're talking primes then I think Lima is my all-time #1 anyway.


Taylor hill mogs her.Lima is high t


----------



## lookismfugee (Oct 30, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Lima is high t





Spoiler: spoiler


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 30, 2019)

lookismfugee said:


> Spoiler: spoiler


Jfl she honestly doesnt do anything for me.She obviously attractive but still


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 30, 2019)

Palvin is cut and neotonous
Lima is mature and hot (some masculine features like high contrast and hooded eyes)


----------



## Deleted member 2810 (Oct 30, 2019)

Palvin is overrated and fruading 7 psl

Lima looks good but has no tits or ass. 7.5 psl 

This Kate li has a man jaw. 7psl


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 30, 2019)

Simone Nobili said:


> Taylor hill mogs her.Lima is high t



Son, taylor hill mogs no one, I can make a huge list with all the models that model TH to the end of the universe and back, and her neotenous face won't save her from that


----------



## Simone Nobili (Oct 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> Son, taylor hill mogs no one, I can make a huge list with all the models that model TH to the end of the universe and back, and her neotenous face won't save her from that


It does save her imo


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Oct 30, 2019)

Gebirgscel said:


> Palvin is cut and neotonous
> Lima is mature and hot (some masculine features like high contrast and hooded eyes)



high contrast onthe skin is a feminine trait


----------



## Gebirgscel (Oct 30, 2019)

Deliciadecu said:


> high contrast onthe skin is a feminine trait


black hair is not


----------



## Mediocre Normalfag (Dec 17, 2019)

Palvin has a sexier body.


----------



## Deleted member 1100 (Dec 17, 2019)

HOW IS THIS EVEN POSSIBLE????? 

1 IN 99999999999999999999999999999999


----------



## chadpreetcel123 (Dec 17, 2019)

they literally look the same JFL


----------



## PubertyMaxxer (Apr 8, 2020)

Deliciadecu said:


> JFL @ THIS COPE
> 
> Lima >>>>>>>>>>>>>> Palvin
> 
> ...



Palvin mogs lima hard

Lima has objectively better bones but palvon still fogs

Just like chico > ogres


----------



## Swolepenisman (Apr 8, 2020)

This is my kind of girl


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Apr 8, 2020)

Idk but Lima looks like a man now


----------



## Deleted member 3328 (Apr 8, 2020)

Palvin is so cute and feminine

I like her more than Lima


----------



## robtical (Apr 8, 2020)

How old are you? What do you think of this girl?


----------



## Deleted member 3177 (Apr 8, 2020)

Palvin looks like she's got wrinkles already


----------

